# new tank help!!!!



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

so i got a new tank today i think i am gonna set up a clown/anemone species tank. my major question is i got a 55 from a buddy and the back is drilled. there are no overflow boxes just the bulkheads directly through the back (they also dont seem to be 100% level with eachother so i need some type of internal overflow box). The bulkheads are absolutely not removable as he pvc cemented the heck out of them. The tank is glass and i hear acrylic is a pain in the rear as far as attaching it to glass. I need a different option and quick!!! DIY is a plus but if I absolutely have to buy something I will. 










*c/p*

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

never mind on this guys. i am going to turn these lines into return lines with loc-line kits and purchase the 1500gph internal skimmer box from glass-holes.com


----------

